# Golden Hawks Archery Club, OH



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

they are a large club you can learn a lot from them


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

nokd up archery independence ky has 3d shoots tuesday nights and also every other saturday next shoot july 10 about 8 am start time


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I have looked into shooting there as well and will at some point this summer. I am really looking for a club that has a range and is close to my house. I can only shoot out to 35 yards and want to practice at longer distances. Golden Hawks has a range out to 50 yards.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

glodenhawks is a great place to shoot. they have nice targets and set a good shoot.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

the wife and i just joined Golden Hawks but we have been around alot of those guys for the past 2 years and you couldn't ask for a nicer group of people i think you would be missing out by not joining


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I will be going to their shoot this Saturday and will take the opportunity to meet some members and check out the facility. I plan to have a family membership with my wife and two girls, 6 and 8 years of age. They both shoot and attended their first 3D shoot 2 weeks ago. For the price of a membership I don't know how I could pass it up.


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just so there is no confusion our range at Nok'd Up Archery goes out to 50 yards. Golden Hawks is a great course and that would be one of the many reasons they have been around so long. Good luck and have fun with the membership.


----------



## ARCHERCHRIS3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great club been a member for about 5 years. 60 $ to joinfor first year with 8 hrs work perfomed. Next year 40 $ with 8 hrs work. They really have a nice set up there.Hope to see you at our next meeting july 6 at 7:30 pm.


----------

